Ask HN: How to build a software product without a technical co-founder? - shry4ns
======
byoung2
I would strongly suggest finding one. I have worked as a contractor for
several startups building MVPs. A common theme I saw was 2 marketing/sales
guys getting taken advantage of by unscrupulous/unqualified offshore
outsourcing firms. They burned a lot of money and then hired my company to
start over and do it right. A technical cofounder would either be able to
build much of the product or when hiring should be able to spot these missteps
early on.

------
oldmancoyote
The problem with side projects (often even with startups) is not the product.
It's finding a reachable market, one you can easily tell about your product.
Once you have located a accessible market, you can hire someone with
appropriate domain knowledge to identify and create the product. You could
even offer them limited ownership participation if they are good enough.
Again, don't worry about the product. Worry about the market.

------
verdverm
There are many options for validating product ideas without building software
in the traditional sense. If you've done something like that already, there
are no/low code options that might get you to an MVP. I'm working on something
that would help you down the line, though my initial target market is
developers...

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out. Good luck!

------
gcb0
don't.

Because if you can't convince someone about the product now you won't be able
when selling it either.

